# Old Dog Pregnancy / Pregnant



## emotiveresponse (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi, our dog is 13 years old, she is a jack russell x yorkshire terrier. We have a wauzer, (schnauzer x westie) he is 11 months old. On the 20th of April 2009 we had our wauzer neutered. We think our 13 year old dog is pregnant by our wauzer. obviously this would have happened before his neutering took place. If my calculations are correct today (at maximum) would be the 63rd day. We understand that they give birth around the 63/64 day. This is her first litter, she has enlarged tummy and inflamed teats, she has nested in a basket (and scratching). She was panting for two days but not today (20/6/09). She is off her food including today. We are concerned as to when the pups will come considering her age and the fact that her seemingly labour patterns are irregular. what would you suggest and what do we look for?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Surely a wind up ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

:yikes: A dog should not have a first litter after the age of 4.!! and a last litter after the age of 8...

I do not have a clue what i can suggest to you...(Hopefully some one else can) But everything you have said sounds like a bitch getting ready to welp...

I wouldnt even suggest a C-section (unless and emergancy) due to her age she may not come through the anastic...
Yet shes is far to old,and may have problems at this age giving birth naturally....

I would be on the phone to your vet and see what they say..As your bitches bones maybe to old to seperate allowing the pups to come out even more so as she has never had a litter...witch in this case she will need a C-section....


kerry


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a question? how did this happen? and why have you waited till now?

I would really take her to the vet/get the vet to come out and see her, at her age it could kill her particularly if she has them naturally.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

First off (and i don't want to cause offense) but how could you let this happen. You bitch is too old, she may have difficulty giving birth, and if she has been panting heavily for two days she might have gone into labour 2 days ago, and you did nothing about it? 

Please tell me this is a wind up 

If you are genuine sorry if i cause offense but .....i will shutup now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I hope its a wind up, But dogs can pant many days before going into labour....and if its a phantom they can also pant.!!!!!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, I'm just worried about the poor old lass 
Hopefully the OP gets her checked by the vet ASAP


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Dont worry to much i belive its a wind up to cause trouble.!!
If its not then OP needs to get straight to the vets with his dog as this in simple terms could be life threating.!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

It is looking like a wind up as have posted this twice!! To get an even bigger audience.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

off to the vets asap..... or is it another wind up.?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Mmmmm,
It's troll like behaviour,posting duplicate threads to get a reaction and they sit back and watch it all unfold.

I have reported both threads, and asked for them to be closed with a message to the OP to seek urgent vet care.


----------



## emotiveresponse (Jun 20, 2009)

I would like to clarify a few things, this is not a wind up at all we wish it was. We did not know of the pregnancy until a few days ago so are panicking a lot, she is distant and reclusive at the best of times so we wern't to know. How could this happen? well we spent a lot of time keeping them apart before the neutering but we can't watch them 24/7 (we do have jobs etc..) she is 13 and we have phoned a vet this week to get advise we just wanted second opinions form you guys, we aren't irresponsible owners we love our dogs very much and don't like the idea of being hung from the city walls as I believe we are a victim of extreme circumstances, again any help would be most appreciated, and less of the haters please:smile5:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

What did your vet say when you let them know???


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

you're not irresponsible !!! your words not mine. so how come the poor thing got in whelp??

in the first place.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

emotiveresponse said:


> I would like to clarify a few things, this is not a wind up at all we wish it was. We did not know of the pregnancy until a few days ago so are panicking a lot, she is distant and reclusive at the best of times so we wern't to know. How could this happen? well we spent a lot of time keeping them apart before the neutering but we can't watch them 24/7 (we do have jobs etc..) she is 13 and we have phoned a vet this week to get advise we just wanted second opinions form you guys, we aren't irresponsible owners we love our dogs very much and don't like the idea of being hung from the city walls as I believe we are a victim of extreme circumstances, again any help would be most appreciated, and less of the haters please:smile5:


Please ?

You have had the advise of us experienced members,seek urgent vet care,there isn't much any of us can do is there.Phoning a vet won't get you anywhere either, YOUR GIRL NEEDS TO SEE A VET ASAP!

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you are VERY IRRESPONSIBLE,no responsible owner would ever have let this happen.
Victim of circumstances my a**e,an entire bitch and dog,surely you knew your bitch was in heat and could see the reaction of your dog,or do you walk around with a blindfold on ?


----------



## emotiveresponse (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes my words but a few people were implying as such which is upsetting after all if we didn't care we wouldnt be on here. it was a complete mistake we dont know when it was we are on the phone to the vets again as i type.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Please ?
> 
> You have had the advise of us experienced members,seek urgent vet care,there isn't much any of us can do is there.Phoning a vet won't get you anywhere either, YOUR GIRL NEEDS TO SEE A VET ASAP!
> 
> ...


I agree...Get to the vets straight away you say your a dog lover so please do the best for your girl and go straight to the vet


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

emotiveresponse said:


> Yes my words but a few people were implying as such which is upsetting after all if we didn't care we wouldnt be on here. it was a complete mistake we dont know when it was we are on the phone to the vets again as i type.


A very very BIG mistake,which could cost your bitch her life!

And people do post threads like this to cause trouble and get a reaction.


----------



## emotiveresponse (Jun 20, 2009)

Sallyanne what a better blind than short sighted, We are not irresponsible we have phoned the vets they say 13 is not at all bad she is doing everything she should be and we are to contact them in 24 hours, we are very caring and considerate towards our dogs, we did try very very hard to keep them apart I would like to see you do better when you have to deal with things as much as we do. We arent the first to deal with a situation like this and to come on here for advise and to have aggressive responses when we are worried enough is appalling you should be ashamed of yourself, we are doing our best and confident in our Vets as we have used them for many animals over the years,


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If this is true, id start getting equipment ready as you are possibly looking at having to handrear an entire litter of puppies.

If, by some miracle, your bitch survives the birth, its highly unlikely that she will be able to care for her pups, so that responsibility will fall on your shoulders. You need to organise it so that you are home for the next 8 weeks (depending on when shes due) 24/7, to attend to the needs of the puppies.

Id also have an extensive blood test done on your bitch, as its possible that the energy that has gone into nourishing and growing the pups in utero, may have seriously affected her organ function.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

PUfff i find it very hard to belive your vet said that.....Im sure he wont be saying that when you lose your bitch...(your bitch is likely to not make it throw having the first pup thats if she can get it out)
Your vet sounds nothing like a professional to me...13 not bad at all :yikes: Seems like you and your vet need to studie breeding and the compliactions


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> PUfff i find it very hard to belive your vet said that.....Im sure he wont be saying that when you lose your bitch...(your bitch is likely to not make it throw having the first pup thats if she can get it out
> Your vet sounds nothing like a professional to me...13 not bad at all :yikes:


Considering a dog is considered geriatric at just 7, then i find it highly doubtful that a vet would consider 13 an acceptable age to have a litter of puppies.

13 is the average age for a dog to DIE at, not become a mother.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i suggest you change VETS asap. what a joker!!

or is this windup??? saturday afternoon troll?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

emotiveresponse said:


> Sallyanne what a better blind than short sighted, We are not irresponsible we have phoned the vets they say 13 is not at all bad she is doing everything she should be and we are to contact them in 24 hours, we are very caring and considerate towards our dogs, we did try very very hard to keep them apart I would like to see you do better when you have to deal with things as much as we do. We arent the first to deal with a situation like this and to come on here for advise and to have aggressive responses when we are worried enough is appalling you should be ashamed of yourself, we are doing our best and confident in our Vets as we have used them for many animals over the years, Wind your neck in as***le you are not a professional they are, we will not be asking for advise on here again.


Are you kidding,13 years for a first time litter is a big NO NO!
I suggest you change your vet,what awful advise.
I am extremely concerned about your bitch,my feelings towards you,I'm not going into...This isn't about you or me but about a poor girl who may die all because she was a victim,because her owners hadn't got a clue!
I have bred litters before thank you,also have experience of whelping complications.

I'll leave this thread now and I sincerely hope this bitch is going to be ok.
I will leave others to advise you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Considering a dog is considered geriatric at just 7, then i find it highly doubtful that a vet would consider 13 an acceptable age to have a litter of puppies.
> 
> 13 is the average age for a dog to DIE at, not become a mother.


I agree i dont for one minute belive the vet said 13 is not bad at all

My vet would have gone mental, mind you so would any responsible vet..!

Like nonnie said get your kit out you got a very tuff job a head of you hand rearing a littler of pups that wont have a mum..


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

This is a wind up :lol::lol:
It's got to be


----------



## emotiveresponse (Jun 20, 2009)

I can assure you 110% that this is what they advised we are getting mixed messages, she is very fit and not in distress, she is merely going through the motions at present, what can I do when you say to get her checked but a professional says otherwise, I am contacting them again in 24 hours, we are with her all day and all night through concern and will be for weeks to come, we are tired and distressed ourselves, (not that that matters to some people) but we dont mind we just want her to be safe.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

IF this is for real...... you stand a chance of not only losing a geriatric bitch but pups too................. so keep and an eye on her at all times


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

emotiveresponse said:


> I can assure you 110% that this is what they advised we are getting mixed messages, she is very fit and not in distress, she is merely going through the motions at present, what can I do when you say to get her checked but a professional says otherwise, I am contacting them again in 24 hours, we are with her all day and all night through concern and will be for weeks to come, we are tired and distressed ourselves, (not that that matters to some people) but we dont mind we just want her to be safe.


Im sorry your bitch isnt going to be safe.!!! When giving birth the bitches bones seperate to allow a pup through this is very unlikly that your bitch will be able to do this due to age and may not have the hormones to allow this to happen.!! 
Ever way you look at it your bitch is not going to come out of this on top of the world that even if she makes it...No matter how fit she is


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emotiveresponse said:


> I can assure you 110% that this is what they advised we are getting mixed messages, she is very fit and not in distress, she is merely going through the motions at present, what can I do when you say to get her checked but a professional says otherwise, I am contacting them again in 24 hours, we are with her all day and all night through concern and will be for weeks to come, we are tired and distressed ourselves, (not that that matters to some people) but we dont mind we just want her to be safe.


Has she had a cardiac workup? Blood tests to check kidney and liver functions?

She may look "fit" and healthy externally, but internally her organs will already be way passed optimal functioning levels. Her pregnancy will quite literally be killing her.

I fear the outcome of this will be one dead bitch, and either dead, or extremely weak and maybe deformed puppies.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

emotiveresponse said:


> I can assure you 110% that this is what they advised we are getting mixed messages, she is very fit and not in distress, she is merely going through the motions at present, what can I do when you say to get her checked but a professional says otherwise, I am contacting them again in 24 hours, we are with her all day and all night through concern and will be for weeks to come, we are tired and distressed ourselves, (not that that matters to some people) but we dont mind we just want her to be safe.


You are with her all day and all night? yet you couldnt be with her to stop her getting into this position in the first place, your concern is way over due and too late.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I think that the remarks made by the vet are believable myself! It you want to provide the practice vet that said that I am sure someone would like to contact the RCVS!! as this must surely be downright irresponsible!

BUT - that said, and given the benifit of the doubt!!! I do not see mention that you have actually taken your do for an examination by the vet!!! If this is coorect I would suggest that you do that asap.
regards
DT


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

emotiveresponse said:


> I can assure you 110% that this is what they advised we are getting mixed messages, she is very fit and not in distress, she is merely going through the motions at present, what can I do when you say to get her checked but a professional says otherwise, I am contacting them again in 24 hours, we are with her all day and all night through concern and will be for weeks to come, we are tired and distressed ourselves, (not that that matters to some people) but we dont mind we just want her to be safe.


I suggest you have a second oppinion from another vet and actually take her to them to be looked and and evaluated, your current vet shouldnt say she is OK if he hasnt even given her a check-up, 13 is extremely elderly in dog years and they should be living out the rest of their lives in peace and not having a first litter, however as this has already happened, you need to take her to bee seen buy a vet ASAP, today if possible.


----------



## emotiveresponse (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi we have phoned another vets prior to your message and we are taking her in first thing tomorrow to discuss our options, I am not taking responsibility for letting her get pregnant, after all they are animals like us, how many human teenage pregnancies are there and nobody gives a damn, i cant watch her all the time, we are sorting this out i must convey. thanks to all those who are sending helpful advise and not critisism


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Ermm..in dog years your bitch has well passed her teenager times...
Glad your getting her looked at lets hope this vet knows what there talking about.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

emotiveresponse said:


> Hi we have phoned another vets prior to your message and we are taking her in first thing tomorrow to discuss our options, I am not taking responsibility for letting her get pregnant, after all they are animals like us, how many human teenage pregnancies are there and nobody gives a damn, i cant watch her all the time, we are sorting this out i must convey. thanks to all those who are sending helpful advise and not critisism


iT WONT KILL a teenager, it will/could a dog this age, but this isnt what this is about it about getting your girl to an emergency vet NOW this afternoon not tomorrow it could be too late.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

emotiveresponse said:


> Hi we have phoned another vets prior to your message and we are taking her in first thing tomorrow to discuss our options, I am not taking responsibility for letting her get pregnant, after all they are animals like us, how many human teenage pregnancies are there and nobody gives a damn, i cant watch her all the time, we are sorting this out i must convey. thanks to all those who are sending helpful advise and not critisism


I agree we cant watch them 24/7 but what you can do is keep them apart when you arent around I have both males and female dogs here and when I'm not here and one is in season the are kept in separate rooms so this doesnt happen, but that is neither here nor there now, it has happened and I am glad you are having her seen tomorrow but today would be a much better idea as if she goes into whelp tonight it could be disastrous to your girl and her pups, your dog isnt a teenager she is a OAP and a pregnancy is a strain on a young dog let alone your girl at 13


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

emotiveresponse said:


> I am not taking responsibility for letting her get pregnant,


Well who else is responsible,both dogs are your responsilbilty are they not ?


emotiveresponse said:


> after all they are animals like us,


Animals are animals,nothing like humans,


emotiveresponse said:


> how many human teenage pregnancies are there and nobody gives a damn, i cant watch her all the time,


There are alot of teenage pregnancies,however we are not talking about humans,or a teenage dog are we ?
This dog, your bitch is an old dog,very much at risk by having this litter and needs to see a vet ASAP as already stated.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emotiveresponse said:


> , I am not taking responsibility for letting her get pregnant


Im sorry, but it IS your responsibility.

You have an un-neutered dog, and an un-neutered bitch, assuming that you know the facts of life, then it doesnt take much thinking to realise that 1+1 very much equals 2 in this case. You could have left your dogs seperated when you werent around to watch them. Its not difficult, and many responsible people manage this.

They are your pets, and rely on you to look after their health and welfare. You have seriously let your bitch down, and now her life hangs in the balance.

You cant compare this situation to teenage pregnancies (which are terrible imo) as humans are aware of what they are doing, and have sex for pleasure, whilst 99% of animals only mate to procreate.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

emotiveresponse said:


> Sallyanne what a better blind than short sighted, We are not irresponsible we have phoned the vets they say 13 is not at all bad she is doing everything she should be and we are to contact them in 24 hours, we are very caring and considerate towards our dogs, we did try very very hard to keep them apart I would like to see you do better when you have to deal with things as much as we do. We arent the first to deal with a situation like this and to come on here for advise and to have aggressive responses when we are worried enough is appalling you should be ashamed of yourself, we are doing our best and confident in our Vets as we have used them for many animals over the years,


Phoning a Vet does not automatically make a person Responsible!!! I never noted any aggressive responses or for that matter anyone stating they "hate" you. Good Luck with yar litter!!!!!!!!!!!
Have a nice Day


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

your dog is not a teen
It is at least 77 in dog years....
Poor dog, she probably won't make it out alive, i fell terrible for her  :crying:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i cant believe what ive just read, your poor bitches life is at serious risk!!:nonod:


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All,

Im closing this thread as I dont think anyone can add any further advice except for taking your bitch to the Vets.

If the object poster wants to let us know how things turn out, let me know and I will re-open this thread.

Thanks
Mark


----------

